# Ben Line



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking for Alan (Chalky) White, Engineer With Ben Line 1960's


----------



## alibenali (Jan 11, 2006)

*Alan Whyte ex Ben Line*

Hello Geordie Chief. 

Did you mean Alan Whyte from Stockton on Tees,
also Sea Cadet on HMS Northumbria 1958 Best Regards Alan Whyte.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

alibenali said:


> Hello Geordie Chief.
> 
> Did you mean Alan Whyte from Stockton on Tees,
> also Sea Cadet on HMS Northumbria 1958 Best Regards Alan Whyte.


Alan, it was the other Cadet you were with who gave me your name, I was doing my N.S at Vernon at the time and had hitched a lift. Will PM you. Chad.


----------

